# Juanita Bynum's Sister



## queenspence (Jul 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if Medina Pullings has any connection with Juanita Bynum? She looks like her sister and acts just like her, mannerisms, voice and all- Just wondering-


----------



## Sweet C (Jul 17, 2006)

You know its funny, I just watched her on the Word last week, and she is off the chain!  And she is beautiful (its hard to believe she has 4 boys) and her hair is just gorgeous!!!  From what I understand, she basically was under Juanita (sort of like a spiritual daughter), and she was part of the 5am prayer groups that were at Juanita's church.  That is probably why they seem to preach alike.

Here is the link to her and her husband's church
http://www.unitednationschurch.org/


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 17, 2006)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> You know its funny, I just watched her on the Word last week, and she is off the chain! And she is beautiful (its hard to believe she has 4 boys) and her hair is just gorgeous!!! From what I understand, she basically was under Juanita (sort of like a spiritual daughter), and she was part of the 5am prayer groups that were at Juanita's church. That is probably why they seem to preach alike.
> 
> Here is the link to her and her husband's church
> http://www.unitednationschurch.org/


 
Sweet C:  I looked at your picture and thought 'you' were Juanita's sister.  You are so pretty.  And you remind me of Juanita.  I love this woman of God.  Her new CD is pure minstry.  One of my favorite songs is "I Don't Mind Waiting"  (on the Lord).

God bless you...


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 17, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> Sweet C: I looked at your picture and thought 'you' were Juanita's sister. You are so pretty. And you remind me of Juanita. I love this woman of God. Her new CD is pure minstry. One of my favorite songs is "I Don't Mind Waiting" (on the Lord).
> 
> God bless you...


 
I believe that's a pic of Medina Pullings in Sweet C's avatar. Her hair is gorgeous!


----------



## gn1g (Jul 17, 2006)

One of my favorite songs is "I Don't Mind Waiting" (on the Lord).

God bless you...[/quote]  Ditto 

and also Let the praise begin track #1 on cd1


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 17, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> One of my favorite songs is "I Don't Mind Waiting" (on the Lord).
> 
> God bless you...


 Ditto 

and also Let the praise begin track #1 on cd1[/quote]

Double Ditto.   I love her entire ministry.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 17, 2006)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> I believe that's a pic of Medina Pullings in Sweet C's avatar. Her hair is gorgeous!


 
Candice, I am covering my face with my hair...  in shame.  

(I knew that.... -- ah, sure I did.  )

Thanks Pretty Lady.  When Sweet C comes back, don't tell on me, okay?


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay, that woman's hair is gorgeous!


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2006)

She has *beauty, brains and spiritual substance*. What an encouragment for single women to wait on God to get the complete package both as individual and holy ghost filled mate.


----------



## Sweet C (Jul 18, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> Sweet C: I looked at your picture and thought 'you' were Juanita's sister. You are so pretty. And you remind me of Juanita. I love this woman of God. Her new CD is pure minstry. One of my favorite songs is "I Don't Mind Waiting" (on the Lord).
> 
> God bless you...


 
Girl, I can't take the credit for that one.  Medina Pullings is the woman in my avatar.


----------



## Sweet C (Jul 18, 2006)

star said:
			
		

> She has *beauty, brains and spiritual substance*. What an encouragment for single women to wait on God to get the complete package both as individual and holy ghost filled mate.


 
Exactly.  And her and her husband have an awesome testimony, so you can see the benefits of what happens when you allow the Lord to truly order your steps in every area of your life.


----------



## queenspence (Jul 18, 2006)

I agree that Juanita is the total package. I'm not to familar with Medina yet. Oh, by the way, is that her hair?


----------



## Sweet C (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah.  I saw her texture one time on Juanita Bynum's show, and I think she is 3a/3b.


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2006)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> Exactly.  And her and her husband have an awesome testimony, so you can see the benefits of what happens when you allow the Lord to truly order your steps in every area of your life.


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 18, 2006)

star said:
			
		

> AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
And another Amen over here ...


----------



## JOI (Jul 19, 2006)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> I believe that's a pic of Medina Pullings in Sweet C's avatar. Her hair is gorgeous!




It sure is I can't stop staring lol, I love her hair, Thats exactly the length I want. not far from it maybe 6 more inches and Im there  Makes me want to dye my hair black again lol, I probably will get me some colorshine this week for my birthday next week.


----------



## princesmich (Apr 14, 2007)

hi guys I just saw Medina Pullings on TBN, what a georgeous woman of God, that's good to see, it's good to see young women on tv that look like you can relate to, she owns a boutique in va as well


----------



## live2bgr8 (Apr 14, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Sweet C: I looked at your picture and thought 'you' were Juanita's sister. You are so pretty. And you remind me of Juanita. I love this woman of God. Her new CD is pure minstry. One of my favorite songs is "I Don't Mind Waiting" (on the Lord).
> 
> God bless you...


 
that's what I was thinking... I thought "hey, Medina Pullings is on the board"  (but I wasn't sure of the name until now) I've only heard her speak once or twice...


----------



## GlamourGirl (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm unfamiliar with her. Can someone share her testimony? She is beautiful and she and her husband make a very handsome couple.


----------



## missvi (Apr 14, 2007)

She is beautiful!  
This is the church myspace page:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=147937840


----------



## Cutiepie7691 (Apr 16, 2007)

princesmich said:
			
		

> hi guys I just saw Medina Pullings on TBN, what a georgeous woman of God, that's good to see, it's good to see young women on tv that look like you can relate to, she owns a boutique in va as well


 
I agree. I was watching the other night and she has a powerful way of delievering the word. I was really into it and it was really late. I'm interested in seeing and hearing more sermons from her.


----------



## gn1g (Apr 16, 2007)

I saw her the other night on TBN telethon, she does mimick (for lack of a better word) Juanita.  The girl is bad and her hair is gorgeous.  But I don't think she is AA.


----------

